# Frick, I fell in love.



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

So, recently I have been job searching and at the local SPCA there was a job opening for a Animal Care Technician. Hadn't heard back yet, but they get a lot of applications and only just took down the notice Saturday. (Currently I have my fingers crossed. It's only part time, but it would be a fun job.) I decided to go in today to update myself on some of the literature they had out so I can sound informed for any interview.

And there he was. I had noticed this cat on petfinder, though the picture wasn't exactly the best, and I kneeled by his glass window. He was facing the other way, but immediately sat up, looked straight at me, and walked over as if saying 'where have you been?'.

We just looked at each other for a second, and I swear my heart freakin' sped up. He then proceeded to rub his head against the glass where my hand was. 

When I stood up, he stretched up after me and placed his paws on the window. My heart broke. I was tempted to ask the adoption counselors to have him visit in a room with me, but I knew that I couldn't at that time.

I have NEVER felt such a instant connection with a cat before. Heck, I have never felt such a instant 'this, this is my -name animal here-' feeling before, even with my dog Ella. Even the cat Mortimer was a kinda slow 'oh, I think I would really like to have him.' Of course a part of me is thinking 'Aaaaand he will be gone by tomorrow, because nothing in my life ever works out when I really want it' (I am pessimistic in nature), and I kinda feel crazy for even saying all this. I figured this is the place to talk about it.

I can't bring him into the place I am currently staying, because my parents hate cats (they would never hurt one, they just don't like 'em) and they would not really appreciate it. To say the least. I am wondering if I should bring up them visiting him with me, and ask if they could just see if they could like this one cat. If not, no pressure... but I am kinda hoping for a act of God here. I did read more about his personality and he really does seem perfect for me though. 

Anyway, sorry for the length. As I said, I just figured I could rant about my feelings here and either get talked down or get some soothing words. It figures that after meeting and snuggling with a lot of great cats and thinking myself invincible to this, it would happen now. :sad2


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

you do realize you just asked a bunch of cat loving enablers to talk you down?:wink


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> you do realize you just asked a bunch of cat loving enablers to talk you down?:wink


Yes. Which also means 'to encourage me to do something incredibly stupid (but still financially responsible).' :wink

Honestly, I wonder if I am just a little crazy for this sudden 'this is my cat' feeling, and figured that if the cat forum people would either know how wonky I am or be just as crazy as me.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know how many people here will be able to talk you down. If you think you have found your heart cat then that is it. If I had passed up Sinatra I know I would have still gotten a cat that made me happy, but we wouldn't have bonded so deeply.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I guess the biggest question is if your parents will let you have the cat.
My dad doesn't like cats, and is sooo annoyed that I have them. Heck, he was completely aggravated when I got Paizly at first. Then I started working at the cat rescue group, and promised not to bring home any more cats... yeah right! Nebbie was supposed to be just a foster for the weekend, and that ended up being 3 years.
Then I started taking care of the ferals, and brought in the runt. I'm not sure my dad knows I have her yet, as she hides a lot... if he does know, he's just been really nice and not said anything about it (maybe he figures it's a lost cause to try!)
Mainly my dad's issue is that he doesn't want the house being messed up, not really that he doesn't like cats.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I don't know how many people here will be able to talk you down. If you think you have found your heart cat then that is it. If I had passed up Sinatra I know I would have still gotten a cat that made me happy, but we wouldn't have bonded so deeply.


That's what I'm thinking. Honestly, I think I will bring it up with my parents to just give him a shot (with the added 'I won't be staying here for more than three months anyway!' And another thing, this cat is a confident one so I wouldn't feel worried about having him move like that... his personality is JUST what I have been looking for after talking to the people there.), but I wanted to get a opinion on whether this is my 'heart kitty' or if I am being just a bit batty.

Urgh, if only this happened a couple months from now! But such is life.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I guess the biggest question is if your parents will let you have the cat.
> My dad doesn't like cats, and is sooo annoyed that I have them. Heck, he was completely aggravated when I got Paizly at first. Then I started working at the cat rescue group, and promised not to bring home any more cats... yeah right! Nebbie was supposed to be just a foster for the weekend, and that ended up being 3 years.
> Then I started taking care of the ferals, and brought in the runt. I'm not sure my dad knows I have her yet, as she hides a lot... if he does know, he's just been really nice and not said anything about it (maybe he figures it's a lost cause to try!)
> Mainly my dad's issue is that he doesn't want the house being messed up, not really that he doesn't like cats.


My parents are dog people, so the house being messed up is not a issue for them. :lol: Honestly, their opinions are based a lot on people who let their cats wander around into people's yards and who just 'have' a cat- as in, they view cats as things that are just there and are aloof and such.

I figure I will ask them to see him and give him a shot. If it doesn't work out, I will know that it isn't meant to be for now and hope that he is there until I move out. Like I said, I need a act of God here for this to work, anyway I slice it.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

When I saw Grimalkin, I had a similar type of feeling. But it wasn't even in real life.
After I had to give up my rats because I realized I couldn't take care of them properly, I realized how lonely I was without an animal. So I searched petfinder for cats, and as soon as I saw his picture and read his story I HAD to have him. It just so happened that my grandpa was picking me up from work, so I had him drive me down to the shelter and see him.
I couldn't leave him there, I just couldn't. Grandpa told my grandma about seeing the cat and said that I could get one for Easter (only a few weeks away). I told her thank you, and she talked about getting a kitten, and I said 'No, I want the cat that I saw yesterday.'
Basically after I told her he's be put to sleep if I didn't take him, and she saw how much I wanted him, she gave in. We went to get him the next day and we've been together since.  

I say if you saw him and _knew_, I would invite your parents down to see him, and when they see how happy he is around you and how bonded you are already, I don't know how they could say no.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't talk you down because of my similar experience with Sasha. Everything happens for a reason, even if it doesn't happen at the right time, it has happened. It wasn't exactly the perfect time for Sasha to come into our lives, but then again, when is the perfect time? It just happens 

Your parents are dog people, but I do like MinkaMuffin's idea of getting them to see you and the cat and how you act together. Hopefully they will fall in love with the cat, like you have.

Good luck


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you send us a picture from PetFinder so we know that this little doll looks like? I know you said it wasn't a good picture, but it couldn't be TOO bad


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! I brought it up and they are 'thinking about it', so who knows if they will actually go through the door. Sunday would be the day I would want to go in/can go in (it's the day after I get my paycheck, it is the day I have no other commitments, etc), so I guess I will know by then. I will mention it again to them to make sure they aren't trying to see if it will go away. :lol:

MinkaMuffin - I remember thinking with the way his description was worded that 'wow, that sounds exactly like what I want', but the picture just honestly doesn't look like him! :lol: 

OwnedbyIsis - There rarely is a perfect time, is there? :lol: I guess the main issue is that it is perfect for me, but it's just that one obstacle... ah well, as you said hopefully they will fall in love with him. I have been longing for my own furkid for awhile now, finally ready after Ella passed away last year, but I just need two people to agree. 

And Blondie, I think you will like him. Here, let me grab the picture. It is good quality, it's just the angle does not make it look like him, though still quite handsome. He is twice as handsome in real life, and a Russian Blue mix.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

!!!! a RINGER for my Lumen!!!! She is my soul kitty that I fell in LOVE with instantly. So I know just how you feel! You're right, I LOVE him. :love2


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's quite beautiful. I'd say go for it. 

Like Becky says, if I didn't get MowMow I would have chosen another cat and I would have loved it, but I wouldn't feel so attached. We were meant to be together


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Personally If you think its your feline soul mate. then persuade your family. You will not ever regret bringing it home.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Feline soulmates don't come by that often... 

Like many other members said, if it's not him, you will find another cat that you will love, but it won't be the same. 

Patch is my heart kitty...I love Treize (my other cat) with all my heart but we didn't bond like I did with Patch. It's such a special relationship, you deserve it too!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous kitty!

Let us know how it goes...I am rooting for ya!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I loooove grey kitties. I hope your parents agree you can have him.

Cats come into our lives for some many different reasons. He may well be your heart kitty. But whatever the outcome, just know that there is a cat waiting round the corner for you.

We saw an advert for a seal bi-colour ragdoll female, who we liked the sound of. I called up the breeder, but that cat had been rehomed hours before. The breeder mentioned that she had a blue mitted ragdoll, would we be interested in seeing her? Of course we said yes. As soon as I saw her, she stole a large chunk of my heart. She'll always be my baby. So it goes to show- sometimes it's the unexpected which leads you to the cat to whom you belong


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

BotanyBlack said:


> Personally If you think its your feline soul mate. then persuade your family. You will not ever regret bringing it home.


Exactly. But you will always regret it if you don't at least try. 

Very beautiful, such a wise face. No wonder you fell in love.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments.  If I end up getting him, I promise to take a lot of pictures to post on here of him for you all. If anyone can spare a quick prayer or some good vibes that everything will work out and he will be here by Sunday, I would be ever grateful.

And Greenport, I think that a 'wise face' is exactly the way to describe it. Most cats I have met seem to stare at me as if they are assessing or calculating, but when we stared at each other it was like he was looking right at me and reading me like a book.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Oh, don't even get me started on "soulmate" kitties. I met Mimi in April at an adoption event at Petco - I instantly connected with her, but had already committed to adopting Bella and Bootsy and was waiting for Bootsy to get big enough for her spay. B & B were with me 3 months when I knew it just wasn't working ... they hated each other (mom and daughter - go figure), they hated me, and Bella was so stressed out it was sad. So I was working with the rescue organization and agreed to "foster" them until homes could be found or until they found room in foster homes. Then the woman emailed me last week and asked if I would be willing to do a kitty "swap" with another foster so as to relieve Bella from some of her stress and - guess who they wanted to swap with? My Mimi (aka Kitty Middleton, which is what they named her and which will be her "given" name). I brought her home last Thursday and I must say the bond with her is so strong. And it's funny that it all worked out the way it has... she and Bootsy are even tolerating each other pretty well. Just reminds me that I need to ALWAYS trust my gut instinct in things. It never fails me.

And she is a gray beauty as well... your boy reminds me of her, although she has a narrower face.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I've been fortunate to have had 2 soul kitties, Meme the first one choose me even though I wasn't looking to become a cat owner (my apartments didn't allow pets) she absolutely adored me and her love wore down my resistance, we spent many happy years together.
When she passed I knew I wanted another cat and wanted to treat myself, I got a book about Maine **** Cats and fell in love with the book's description of the Girls, grace and beauty personified.
I fell in love with Samantha at first sight, she was indifferent to me, I believe she was reserved by nature and growing up in a house with 2 litters of kitten she didn't get enough 1 on 1 attention.
Well I brought her home and spoiled her rotten for 15 1/2 years until she passed away in my arms, I love her more then life.
Now when ever I read of another person's pet going to the rainbow bridge if feel the same pain I felt when Samantha passed away.
I love Little Chiquita and she's been a great comfort to me and I grow to love her more and more, but I don't believe she'll ever be my soul kitty.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I've been fortunate to have had 2 soul kitties,


Bob - I feel the same way, only with me, it was three soulkitties. My first, a Maine **** mix (all 24 pounds of him) was the first cat I ever had. He was amazingly smart and intuitive. He was a sturdy cat, both physically and emotionally...just an easy loving boy. I lost him when he was 16. My second, Princess, was my true emotional soulkitty - I was looking for a younger cat (a year old or so) and the local animal control officer was a friend of a friend and she called me and told me about Princess, who she said was around 3 or 4 years old - I went to meet her, and fell in love instantly. She was very dainty, timid, and scared but was a cuddler with me. It turned out she was much older than that - closer to 8 years old, and I only had 7 short years with her when I lost her this past April, but they were filled with love and affection. She grew to be a much more confident cat and I know her years with me were happy ones. My third soulkitty is Mimi - and she is truly a combination of both Mocus and Princess. Not to mention that the name she was given by the rescue organization was Kitty Middleton, after the Princess... and I felt like it was my Princess reaching out to me from the Rainbow Bridge and telling me to adopt her ... I have been blessed!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Those are great stories, Princessbear and Cooncatbob. I hope I end up lucky as you guys.  I have heard one theory that we all have numerous soulmates throughout our lifetime that take on different roles, and I like to believe that myself.

Anyway, update! My dad said he would go see the cat, but we definitely will not get it. Which, I will take for now. I haven't heard from mom yet.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

go for it, i had a similar experience.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, you never know.....your dad may change his mind. This Russian Blue mix is a dead ringer for our dear "Max" (tho he was also part Manx with a stubby tail). He wasn't _my_ soul kitty, but had followed my kids home when he was about 5 mos. old, and became my daughter's "soul kitty". Max was a wise cat and lived to be 16-1/2 yrs. Hope Dad will have a change of heart.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope this works out for you, he's certainly a beauty. 

I think gray kitties often have a certain soulful look...our first kitty Nikki sure did. She was my husband's soul kitty from twenty years ago. Now we are totally in love with Gracie, also gray. Actually, there's quite a fan club for gray kitties here ! 

Fran


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Ohhh I really hope your parents let you adopt him, he's gorgeous by the way. 
My parents never liked cats and it wasn't until 2 years after they separated, I was able to convince Mum to let me adopt a kitten. She wasn't overly keen on the idea but she drove my brother and I (I was 19 at the time, my brother 15) to the house of a lady who ran a rescue. There were so many cats and kittens there but as soon as I saw the little grey kitty, I was in love. I didn't put him down the whole time we were there, even when looking at the other kitties. She wasn't originally going o adopt him out but she saw how in love I was with him and let us take him that day. My Mum totally fell in love with him and even told me that she was keeping him with her when I moved out of home! Sometimes parents can be so hard to convince.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, still haven't heard a yes or no from mom (I was going to leave time for mom and dad to talk about it), so I think tomorrow I am going to bring it up with her. I don't want to seem like I am playing 'divide and conquer', it's just that they are rarely both in the house when I am, and when they are it is 'wind down from work' time so I don't like to interrupt then.

Sigh... parental politics. Always fun.

Anyway, I am hoping my parents change their hearts- not just about this boy, but that this boy might let them at least like cats a little bit. I am very close with my family, and it would not be fun for whenever they come to visit in the future for them to ignore the feline half of my furkids. :?


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Fran said:


> I think gray kitties often have a certain soulful look... Actually, there's quite a fan club for gray kitties here !
> 
> Fran


Hear hear!!!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Fran said:


> I hope this works out for you, he's certainly a beauty.
> 
> I think gray kitties often have a certain soulful look...our first kitty Nikki sure did. She was my husband's soul kitty from twenty years ago. Now we are totally in love with Gracie, also gray. Actually, there's quite a fan club for gray kitties here !
> 
> Fran


I have found myself slowly growing fonder and fonder of gray kitties, and now my (hopefully!) soul kitty clinched it. I agree about the soulful look, and to me there seems to be a bit of magic to them, like mist or fog.

Honestly, although my parents are skeptical right now, I just feel strangely confident about it. At peace almost. Normally I am a mess about these things so I usually have to cheer myself up, but now I am having to remind myself that the odds are against me.

It doesn't help that on the day I met my kitty- (edit- just noticed I called him mine here!)
1: I got my first call-back on a job.
2: The Earthquake happened (about 10 minutes after meeting him...).
3: I became a Tom Cat on the forums, which I thought was funny.

Also, I burst out laughing when I realized that the day I would get him (if they let me) is Sunday because of work. I have been praying for God t give me a cat because of some loneliness issues I am dealing with, and well... Russian Blues are known as Archangel cats, after all. 

... And I find it hilarious that literally the day before I met him I was telling a friend that I am fine going to the check out cats up for adoption because 'I just don't click with animals. I mean, I have met like, 50 cats and I have been fine. I am not going to fall in love with one right now.'

Famous last words, eh?


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh he is so handsome!! I hope so much you can get him. The earth literally moved when you met him!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

sooo.. if you get him.. what you going to call him? or not going that far yet?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I'm one of those people that don't get attached easily. In fact, the foster cat I ended up keeping, I only kept because after 3 years she wasn't adopted, so the supervisor told me just to keep her forever anyway. (I filled out paperwork to make it official, but didn't pay the fee, as I do so much other work for them).

The "shelter" I volunteer at is two big rooms where the cats are all loose. There's cat towers, toys, several litter boxes, "snuggle boxes" as we call them - 18 gallon plastic storage bins that have holes cut in the side, and blankets inside of them...about 15 per room. The only place that has cages is the infirmary, and we try to not keep cats in there more than 2 weeks.
I think besides me being a reasonable person and knowing logically that I can't save them all... I visit the sanctuary 3 or 4 times a week for 2+ hours each visit, clean up after them, do health stuff like brushing, nail clipping, checking ears for mites, and of course playing around with them. So much interaction, and so often, I have at times considered them to be "my" kitties anyway!
We have a couple of "indoor ferals", and I'm the only one who can handle them! Even the supervisor, who is there 2 hours for 2 days a week, can't touch them. One has lately been so comfortable with me, that he does the ankle-winding thing (and then I end up tripping over him and yelling at him...but he still loves me, I guess!)

Edit - Okay, I do get attached. Zinny is supposed to be a feral that lives in the back yard. But I have her inside, because I don't want to lose ANOTHER feral to the raccoon attacks. When she's late at night, after sunset, I start fretting. So far she's always come back... and I guess if she goes missing or fatally wounded like the others, it won't be the end of the world, but I'll still miss her and worry about her.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> sooo.. if you get him.. what you going to call him? or not going that far yet?


I have. Although most people will associate it with a little mermaid, I think I will call him Ariel. It is the name of the air spirit in my favorite play by Shakespeare (The Tempest), means 'Lion of God', and is the name of the angel who works at the right hand of the Archangel Raphael (I had to utilize the 'Archangel cat' nickname part of the Russian Blue).

So it hits on me being a English major, my love of trickster type characters, the stately big-cat relatives, and the nickname of the breed he is a mix of.

... I am kinda obsessive about names.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I'm picky about names, too! I always research a name before giving it.

Paizly - she has swirl markings on her back end. And I spelled it differently just to be unique!

Nebula - She's all black, except for a little white smudge on her hip... like a little cloud in outter space.

Zinara - means "thistle-like" or "thistle flower". She's soft and fluffy like the flower, but when she gets all riled up, she can get awfully 'prickly' like the stems!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I'm picky about names, too! I always research a name before giving it.
> 
> Paizly - she has swirl markings on her back end. And I spelled it differently just to be unique!
> 
> ...


I remember you describing Zinara's naming process before and thinking what a awesome name it was! I love hearing how people name their pets, it's like with kids except you get wilder and more fun names. 

And I just realized something that would makes Ariel's name even more perfect if I got him this weekend... Hurricane Irene is comin' on through. :lol: The tempest, much? I think if he is mine I shall call him 'my little disaster kitty.' Earthquakes and Hurricanes, Oh my!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm getting him tomorrow!

After 2 and 1/2 days without power (and a tree crushing the neighbors car), I dragged dad along to the Richmond SPCA and we got to visit with him. You KNOW it's a good cat when as soon as the adoption counselor sees the name he goes 'Oh, I LOVE Russia!' (Russia is his current name, soon it will be changed... because Russia for a Russian Blue is redundant).

I am SO frickin' GIDDY right now! I am ordering some stuff on amazon for him, and will be at the SPCA as the doors open. 

He was such a sweetie. He just leans right into you for rubs and put his paw on my chest for a moment. Expect tomorrow for me to have a boat load of pictures and gushing to unload on you all.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww yay! I was just wondering what was going on with your situation and I am so glad you updated with such positive news!

I can't wait to see pictures and read stories about your new furkid! 

Good luck and enjoy him! I am so glad your Dad said yes and things went well for you! I am giddy for you too!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks! It was a couple hours later and I was trying not to be depressed because I thought it was a no... and then he started asking questions about money and space plans, and him and mom agreed! 

It was funny though. The cat jumped into dad's lap after visiting me and dad started playfully thumping him on the side like he does the dogs, and roughly petting his head (you can tell they are dog people!). Russia's expression was HILARIOUS. And then he turned around and gently held my dad's fingers in his teeth, with ears back and tail lashing, as a gentle 'no, don't pet like THAT.' Considering how many cats would be a lot fiercer, I think both me and my dad were impressed that he put up with so much then only gave a gentle warning.

Aaaand I am gushing already. Man, the into thread is going to be long tomorrow! But he is such a well-behaved outgoing guy, I can't help but think he is perfect. Which I am sure all furmoms think.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations! I have had two soulmate kitties in my life, one was a sealpoint himalayan mix named Thor, and the other was a Russian Blue mix named Stubs. 

Thor was named such because the first night I had him, we had a horrific thunderstorm come through. I live in the midwest, and they often get severe. As I lay in bed, holding this tiny furrball, the thunder was getting louder and louder. Every time the thunder was excessively loud, he startled a little bit, and the started purring. That kitty was incredible. He HAD to be in the same room as me at all times, and seemed like he was guarding me. He even disliked my ex husband. 

Stubs was a rescue baby. We got him when I was 11. My mom worked for the animal control in our town, and was constantly bringing animals home. This little guy was part of a litter that had been dumped, but he had suffered a broken tail at birth that left him with just a stub. He was my baby, and I loved him dearly. He just seemed to "get" me. 

Best of luck with your Ariel. It sounds like you have an amazing kitty. Your parents will come around with time.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

It's sooo wonderful you will be able to have him!! I can't wait to hear all about it and see the pics! SO happy for you!!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm THRILLED!!! Russian Blue (mixes) are a personal favorite. Russia/Ariel sounds SO much like my Lumen it's unbelievable - along with the easygoing temperament. And a good friend of mine (a guy) is named Ariel! So it works! Mermaids are so passe.  

Picturespicturespictures!!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

So, here is the intro thread! I love my baby, he is the sweetest thing ever! :love2 And thanks for all the well wishes, and yes, Russian Blue mixes are awesome. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-me...y-angel-now-introducing-ariel.html#post798266


----------

